

Is this really a PG-quote? - globalrev

<p><pre><code>  ""Having users is like optimization: the wise            
    course is to delay it."
      -- Paul Graham"
</code></pre>
is that really a PG quote? a guy had it as a signature on the erlang mailing list.<p>isnt customer sgood to get early for feedback? why should one delay launching? or am i misintepreting?
======
iamdave
It's best to read the quote in context.

<http://paulgraham.com/popular.html>

